# Only one but it was a nice one



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

I only found one all night. However, this one was a 22 incher. I wish I would have taken my castnet also. There were plenty of mullet to be had.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a stud. i'll take only one of them anytime. nice.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I like it. Congrats. put it on that grill, in foil, with butter lemon salt and pepper.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

When I gig a large flounder, I like to stuff it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice un fer sure!!! I gotta give you dressin' lessons though!!!! You got the shorts right, but you need a fine shirt to go w/ it!!!

This is one of my many!!! My cowboy hat I wear during sunlight helps too!!!


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL, Jason!!! Good luck with the "dressin" lessons. My wife has tried to help with that many times. I think she just gave up. What kind of "nice" shirt would you suggest for wading around in the water at night??? LOL!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

OSAGEBOW said:


> LOL, Jason!!! Good luck with the "dressin" lessons. My wife has tried to help with that many times. I think she just gave up. What kind of "nice" shirt would you suggest for wading around in the water at night??? LOL!!!


 
Goodwill Store... :yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Goodwill Store... :yes:


That's right...my local good will use ta know me well! I'd walk in and grab the ugliest shirt on the rack fer 2-3 bucks and put it on the counter...I kinda pee'd off 1 of the older cashiers when they said ohhh that's a purty shirt! I just looked at her and said I grabbed the ugliest 1 off the rack!!!:thumbsup: You can wipe blood, food, grease on any of my shirts and can't really tell!!!!:thumbup:


----------

